# Adult coat



## April R (Oct 29, 2016)

Well Jade is almost 9 months old and she is getting her adult coat! Arrrgh, we groom her everyday and she still gets mats! 

Luckily she is very good with us brushing and combing her. I am trying to keep her in a full coat but we will see how it goes. 

Here she is


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Yeah, when Kodi was blowing coat, I had to comb him out COMPLETELY twice a day, and bathe him every 4 days at the worst of it. Pixel blew coat later, but her hair was so fine it matted even easier, and I decided to just put her in a puppy cut for the duration... Then she just looked so cute, we kept it. 

Panda has a much easier coat, and combing her out every day or two was plenty, even when she was at her worst. Now, at 17 months, it seems to be behind us with her too!!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Jade is beautiful! 😍 We still get mats here, but I think the worst is finally behind us! 😊


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

Loki has just really started. He will be a year this week. I was just saying there sure is a lot of hair in my house for a dog that doesn't shed. He played with a 10 month old cavashon this morning. They had a blast - wrestling and chasing - but he is one big mat. I gave him a bath and have worked on the mats on and off all day. He is not cooperative in the least. I fed him dinner out of a small gladware container on the grooming table to distract him while I worked on his ears. Marc says I am OCD about the mats. Everytime Loki sits in my lap I start looking for mats with my hands. Now I am telling him don't scratch your ears you will get more mats. UGH! How long does this last?


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Jade is gorgeous! Looks like the hair on top of her head is still full. That's where Shama's started thinning out due to my use of bow with rubber (and latex-free) bands. I ultimately switched to claw-type clips, although I dream of putting the bows back in! Hang in there, Barbara. I really do think it will get better.


----------



## Barbara Levy (Apr 22, 2016)

ShamaMama said:


> Hang in there, Barbara. I really do think it will get better.


Thanks, Annie. It is so much worse than when you were here! I am going to push through though, I really don't want to cut him short.


----------



## Roz (Mar 27, 2008)

I tried my best to keep Chico in full coat and received great tips from Karen and Heather but in the end Chico had to be cut down. In December, his groomer complimented me on how mat free he was when she groomed him. But after that the mats came so fast I couldn't keep up. I think the snow made them much worse. It was miserable for me and him. I admit it was upsetting to see his coat go but now after 2 months he really does look adorable. My husband (a hairdresser) was more upset then me and wants his long coat back. Of course, he has never groomed him. I really do love the look of a full coat and if we can keep it after the blowing coat stage we will. To my surprise, even with a short coat, there is some matting so we still need to stay on top of the grooming but it is so easy.


----------



## April R (Oct 29, 2016)

Thanks for all the comments. Jade goes to the groomer on Tuesday and we will keep at it. I really want to keep her in full coat but will see what works for us. 

Barbara, hope grooming gets better with Loki!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

April R said:


> Thanks for all the comments. Jade goes to the groomer on Tuesday and we will keep at it. I really want to keep her in full coat but will see what works for us.
> 
> Barbara, hope grooming gets better with Loki!


Do it if you can, but remember... There is no shame in choosing to cut them down when they are blowing coat. You can ALWAYS grow it back later if you want!!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Keeping the long coat is a lot of work. Many times I have considered having the furkids trimmed in a shorter coat. My DH said he would be very unhappy. Doing my best to keep it up! He still remembers Sparky's unfortunate Christmas grooming.


----------



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

Bodie is 10 months and I'm seriously thinking about having him groomed into a puppy cut. I go back and forth about what to do.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

JulieB, let's see a current photo! It is easier to groom Shama now at 22 months than it was when she was younger. Below is a picture of Shama taken yesterday alongside a photo Karen recently posted of her Kodi. (I have a goal of getting a picture of Shama in that pose. Looks like I have get lower, turn her slightly, and have my fence in the blurry background with her in sharp focus.)


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

(And tongue in.)


----------



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

ShamaMama said:


> JulieB, let's see a current photo! It is easier to groom Shama now at 22 months than it was when she was younger. Below is a picture of Shama taken yesterday alongside a photo Karen recently posted of her Kodi. (I have a goal of getting a picture of Shama in that pose. Looks like I have get lower, turn her slightly, and have my fence in the blurry background with her in sharp focus.)


Here's a recent picture.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

He is super cute! You must trim the hair above his eyes? Or is it clipped back? I do love to see their eyes . . .


----------



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

Thanks for turning the picture for me! I have a groomer come every 6 weeks and she scissors him. He has the prettiest green eyes. 🙂 I might try a short cut for the summer and then let it grow. I'm still trying to decide. He gets groomed again on the 21st.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

Rudy goes to the groomer every 6 weeks and gets a bath every 2 weeks. He is 22 months old and he still gets mats but much less. Lately I have been telling the groomer just to trim his bangs above the bridge of his nose a little bit, round out his chin, Sani trim, nails, paw trim, and trim real short his belly area and his leg area near his private parts. His chin hair and the hair in his tummy area matted so easily and now especially with the April Showers season, and he's so low to the ground, it's hard to comb out those mats. He's so much easier to comb him now. Here's a recent picture. You can't tell his tummy area is cut short.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

ShamaMama said:


> JulieB, let's see a current photo! It is easier to groom Shama now at 22 months than it was when she was younger. Below is a picture of Shama taken yesterday alongside a photo Karen recently posted of her Kodi. (I have a goal of getting a picture of Shama in that pose. Looks like I have get lower, turn her slightly, and have my fence in the blurry background with her in sharp focus.)


Well, a professional took that photo of Kodi at a show, so there were two of us to get it done. me to pose him, and her, laying on her stomach in the grass, to take the photo. And yes, a shallow depth of field (wide aperture) threw the fence out of focus. ...And I LIKE tongues!


----------



## JulieB (Jun 16, 2016)

Oh my, he's so adorable!!! You had him short for awhile, didn't you? The groomer shaves Bodies belly and around his privates and then scissors the rest. I just feel bad that he has to endure the combing everyday.


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

For a long time I kept Rudy in a puppy cut. He was matting so much and I felt like I couldn't keep up with his grooming. However when we did the puppy cut, he lost most of his dark chocolate color. That's one of the reasons I keep his ears long. The tips of his ears are dark chocolate, but he's pretty much a silver chocolate now. It's also been taking forever to grow out the hair close to his eyes. Now I tell the groomer NOT to touch the hair around his eyes. Rudy's hair on his body grows really fast. Within a couple of weeks after his puppy cut, he would be fluffy again. Puppy cuts are definitely easier to maintain. Bodie is absolutely adorable no matter what you decide.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I love Rudy's coloring. Is his coloring cream and milk chocolate? Pretty boy! 😍


----------



## Lisa T. (Feb 5, 2015)

I think think he looks cream with milk chocolate, but all my neighbors remark on his silver color.😂


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Love Rudy's head tilt, Lisa!


----------

